# Java Desktop - icq - *.qdb Dateien



## javAtze (9. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich programmiere mit NetBeans IDE 6.9 (Java Desktop) und suche nun eine Möglichkeit die Message.qdb Datei von Icq (in der die Chatverläufe gespeichert sind ab ICQ 7.x) in Java zu nutzen. Leider habe ich keine Seite gefunden, bei der ich nur ansatzweise schlau geworden wäre. 

Ich möchte erstmal klein anfangen und einfache Abfragen gestallten und diese in einem textarea z.B. ausgeben.

Hat jmd damit schon Erfahrung oder weiß wie das geht?

Vielen Dank für jede Anregung!


----------



## XHelp (9. Sep 2010)

Kann mich auch täuschen, aber ist das seit der 7er Version nicht eine SQLLite Datenbank? Kannst dir ja irgendein SQLLite Browser runterladen um es zu überprüfen.


----------



## javAtze (9. Sep 2010)

oha, mit dem SQLLite Browser ist es tatsächlich möglich. ok, und wie implementiere ich diese art von datenbank und ist das unabhängig von der Datei-Endung?

Danke


----------



## XHelp (9. Sep 2010)

Google spuckt dir bei "java sqllite" bestimmt den passenden jdbc treiber raus. Und wie man jdbc verwendet gibt es auch genügend gute Tutorials.


----------



## javAtze (9. Sep 2010)

Das ist genau das, nachdem ich gesucht habe. Danke für die tollen Anhaltspunkte


----------

